# New Gymnogeophagus cf. gymnogenys "Arroyo Yerbalito&quo



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey guys, picked up 6 juvenile _Gymnogeophagus cf. gymnogenys _"Arroyo Yerbalito". got some shots of the largest (2") male that is starting to color up fairly nice, didn't shoot any pics of the others as they are all still small and gray... 

They are in a temporary 20g tank until I get there 36"x24"x18" tank up and running.

sorry about the horrible quality pics.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the kind reply 

not much love for Gymno's here eh?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I love Gymnos and Geos , they just all look the same to me when their little  . Got any pics of what they'll look like as adults? I'd look it up myself, but I'm lazy.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Joels fish said:


> Got any pics of what they'll look like as adults?


http://www.aqvaterra.com/imagenes/cichl ... ilero2.jpg

http://www.aqvaterra.com/imagenes/cichl ... ilero3.jpg


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Very cool fish! Nice pick up. My friend has a nice big group of them, here is a pic of what you have to look forward to.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

:drooling:


----------



## Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow red zebra that is a beauty


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

*edburress*

Those pics came from Spencers site, right?

Thats a very nice specimen redzebra, I would like it more if it had a nice nuchal hump though


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Gage,

The pictures are from Felipe Cantera's site (aqvaterra), but I am not sure who owns them. They are of _G_. n.sp. "quilero", the _gymnogenys_-type from Arroyo Yerbalito.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Thats what I was told by Felipe on cichlidae, not sure why Spencer is labeling them as sp. "Arroyo Yerbalito" :-? , oh well.


----------



## blue acara (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice fish gage, hopefully they will turn out like the pic redzebra posted!

Colour is almost reef fish like in vibrancy and pattern, stunning specimen and photography!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

with this little 1.5-2" male showing the kind of color he is already, I have no doubt in my mind that he will turn out just like that one.

That and they are all F1 as well...


----------

